# Should i change from BSNL to Airtel Broadband??



## beanstalk_230 (Apr 10, 2008)

i use bsnl unlimited plan

speed = 26 kbs or more [maxes to 32kbs]

price = best [the unlimited plan has been reduced to Rs750pm from Rs900pm]

service = crappy sometimes [downtimes are quite often experienced]

planning to change to airtel if things do not improve soon (nothing improved from the past 2-3 year . lol)

do you guys suggest the change to Rs. 1000 pm for 384 kpbs (48 kbs) from Airtel

thanx


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 10, 2008)

there is virtually no downtime in Airtel.. also the customer care is responsive..

so if you get more headaches or frustrated with BSNL service, there is nothing wrong in switching...

btw I'm in Chennai..


_


----------



## techtronic (Apr 10, 2008)

*I am also from Chennai and I have been using Home 500 for the past 6 months. I am frustrated with BSNL but speed of 2 Mbps is blinding my eyes from changing to Airtel.

*


----------



## harish_21_10 (Apr 10, 2008)

beanstalk_230 said:


> i use bsnl unlimited plan
> 
> speed = 26 kbs or more [maxes to 32kbs]
> 
> price = best [*the unlimited plan has been reduced to Rs750pm from Rs900pm*]


but the BSNL site still quotes the 256kbps unlimited plan for Rs900...


----------



## beanstalk_230 (Apr 10, 2008)

its just for lucknow and up east customers bro

just check *www.upe.bsnl.co.in/

check new unlimited brdband plans


Hoping to switch as soon as possible


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 11, 2008)

Airtel definitely better than BSNL in all aspects except cheaper plans


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm doing the opposite of what you're doing ,

I'm dumping Airtel and going for BSNL Home 500 plan,

Reason is Airtel most often gives bloated bills and their plans are a bit more expensive.


----------



## dotcommakers (Apr 11, 2008)

I love BSNL Broadband.. I am getting best price   750rs for 256kbps..  this price will be after 1th may.. 

Our city has good bsnl support team.. I always get satisfactory answers

as far as Airtel broadband concern.. Once I called customer care.. they said they dont provide  Broadband lol.. I said I have read on your Website. But still he says.. sorry we dont provide broadband just Mobile Office .. lol What a stupid guy he is...


----------



## alok4best (Apr 12, 2008)

I think both are almost the same..Airtel customer support is definitely better...and prices are same..even Airtel charges 750 for 256Kbps...so U wont be feeling any significant difference. and If Airtel has 384@999, then if I m nt wrong, BSNL just introduced 512@1299..


----------



## imageek (Apr 12, 2008)

Yup dump the unlimited plan and go for HOME500 plan

it is the best


----------

